# Paul Finebaum @ 3 PM on Radio & Sec Network tv



## Old Dead River (Sep 29, 2014)

Listen in and see what Paul and co. have to say about this past Saturday and the big games ahead this weekend.

SEC!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 29, 2014)

Why would we listen to that idiot?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm watching with ya ODR.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Real dawgs love Paul Finebaum

http://gamedayr.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/paul-finebaum-kissing-uga.png


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't always agree with Finebaum but his show is very entertaining.  Give ODR a break.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 29, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> I don't always agree with Finebaum but his show is very entertaining.  Give ODR a break.



His show is the Jerry Springer show of sports talk, he is a embarassment to the SEC Nation. Only fans from Alabama and ODR would pay any attention to it


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 29, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> His show is the Jerry Springer show of sports talk, he is a embarassment to the SEC Nation.



Agreed.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 29, 2014)

The Finebaum Show has progressively gotten better since becoming a part of the SEC Network.He's been having interviews with coaches,players,sports writers and analysts on a daily basis.He still has his regular callers but is starting to wean out the bad ones like "Charles from Reeltown" and replacing them with people that have legitimately good topics to discuss.He's been quick to hang up on folks that get on just to rant and rave.
Did you call in ODR?


----------



## K80 (Sep 29, 2014)

The problem with USC beating UGA, it feels like it doesn't mean anything anymore....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2014)

I listen everyday


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2014)

Paul would have made a great defensive coordinator.


With those ears he could hear every play called in the offensive huddle.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it says volumes about your IQ if you listen to Paul Finebaum regularly...


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 29, 2014)

great show, yes fish hawk I did call in and was on the air. I'm in the first hour about midway through if you want to listen to the podcast.

I'm new to Finebaum but he's definitely on point. Very fair and balanced to all the sec teams. He's been around for a long time too. Covering the most storied program in all of college football. He's from Memphis, worked out of Birmingham for years. he's one of us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> great show, yes fish hawk I did call in and was on the air. I'm in the first hour about midway through if you want to listen to the podcast.
> 
> I'm new to Finebaum but he's definitely on point. Very fair and balanced to all the sec teams. He's been around for a long time too. Covering the most storied program in all of college football. He's from Memphis, worked out of Birmingham for years. he's one of us.


No.... he's not.


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> No.... he's not.



he covered your team for years... he's from the south.


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 29, 2014)

Wright Thompson of ESPN uttered the epic comment, ``There are two types of people in Alabama. Those who admit they listen to Finebaum and those who lie about it."


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> he covered your team for years... he's from the south.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> As you said, he's new to you. Not  me. I've read and listened to Finebaum since the 80's. He had no bounds when it came to rumors and was perfectly happy to relay anything he "heard from anonymous sources" in both his columns and later his radio show. For every story he had that turned out to be true( Antonio Langham and the sports agent, for example) he had ten that were purely hogwash but it never stopped him from trying to destroy an innocent victim. He reveled in the Cam Newton epic fail and if things got boring, he'd invite Danny Sheriden for the 27th time to "Finally reveal( for real this time!) the Newton bag man" to boost ratings.
> As long as he is employed by the ESPN/SEC Networks he will be the biggest homer you ever saw, but after 25+ years, i'm done with him.



fair enough.

I'm not much on talk radio in general. but his sec network program is very informative. maybe the espn leash will curb the stuff you're talking about. I saw he was pivotal in the Harvey updyke controversy as well.

his analysis is really good as his assistant and the guests.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 30, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> yes fish hawk I did call in and was on the air. I'm in the first hour about midway through if you want to listen to the podcast.



I was watching and heard your call.......I put two and two together and figured that was you.
It was a good call.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 30, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I think it says volumes about your IQ if you listen to Paul Finebaum regularly...



Well that's like your opinion man.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love the show, it's an acquired taste kinda like good bourbon - tingles your tongue with a ever so slight burn as it goes down... 

Sometimes makes me shake my head and other times I am on the edge of my seat... 

But, hey - some folks would rather have Tequila or Gin... (Mike & Mike or Colin)... Me... Meh... I'll take two fingers of Blanton's neat with a iced water back


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 30, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Love the show, it's an acquired taste kinda like good bourbon - tingles your tongue with a ever so slight burn as it goes down...
> 
> Sometimes makes me shake my head and other times I am on the edge of my seat...
> 
> But, hey - some folks would rather have Tequila or Gin... (Mike & Mike or Colin)... Me... Meh... I'll take two fingers of Blanton's neat with a iced water back



I think I'd rather acquire an STD.  Both would burn, but at least one would be enjoyable to acquire.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 30, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> he's one of us.


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 30, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


>



I'm gonna have to get his book, "my conference can beat your conference".

I'm really impressed with the sec network as a whole. The anchorman for SEC Now and the gameday coverage is awesome, Dari ???, Turkish looking guy, has a great voice - a syndicated radio dj's voice. He knows his stuff too. I enjoy he, Greg McElroy and Booger analyzing the games, it's way better than regular espn.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I think I'd rather acquire an STD.  Both would burn, but at least one would be enjoyable to acquire.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I think I'd rather acquire an STD.  Both would burn, but at least one would be enjoyable to acquire.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I think I'd rather acquire an STD.  Both would burn, but at least one would be enjoyable to acquire.





Yet another "Rexerism."


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 30, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> "my conference can beat your conference".



The absolute dumbest thing to happen to sports.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 30, 2014)

Well to me the SEC Network has been a bad joke other than the games.  So Finebaum is right where he needs to be.  I've never been on drugs before but seeing someone refer to Finebaum as "very fair and balanced" and his show as "very informative" has got to be what it feels like.

Finebaum is a rank opportunist and a rabble rouser.  He represents the things that most of us don't like about college football.  I cracked up when Herbstriet took a shot at him recently and I normally don't like Hebstriet.


----------



## riprap (Sep 30, 2014)

I got a treat today and he was on 92.9 the game. He pretty much said UGA will never win a NC under Richt and that the fan base was fine with that as long as we are good but not great every year. The afternoon show played the clip and was ready to receive calls. Nobody called in to defend.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 30, 2014)

riprap said:


> I got a treat today and he was on 92.9 the game. He pretty much said UGA will never win a NC under Richt and that the fan base was fine with that as long as we are good but not great every year. The afternoon show played the clip and was ready to receive calls. Nobody called in to defend.



Good.  I can't imagine why anyone would feel compelled to take time out of their day to call up and "defend" their team against anything that butt muffin says.  Anyone who does feel that need is as stupid as Finebaum.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 1, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I think I'd rather acquire an STD.  Both would burn, but at least one would be enjoyable to acquire.



To each their own RU... To each their own...


----------



## vowell462 (Oct 1, 2014)

riprap said:


> I got a treat today and he was on 92.9 the game. He pretty much said UGA will never win a NC under Richt and that the fan base was fine with that as long as we are good but not great every year. The afternoon show played the clip and was ready to receive calls. Nobody called in to defend.



I heard the same interview and that isn't what he said. He said he likes Mark Richt a lot but wasn't sure he could win a national championship. And he said something about how can you be a power if you haven't won a championship in over 30 years. He actually said really good things about Richt, The University of Georgia, and how nice the campus was. The callers didn't call in because the guy didn't say anything wrong. When he hung up, the dillweed on 92.9 started the whole " well, what he said was Georgia will never win a championship".


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Finebaum has made a name pitting the AU and Bama fans against each other and has attracted to bottom of the barrel of both fanbases. He is Rush Limbaugh of cfb in Alabama. Now that the SEC network has him he has to tame his show considerably which takes away the one thing he was actually good at, stirring of the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2014)

vowell462 said:


> I heard the same interview and that isn't what he said. He said he likes Mark Richt a lot but wasn't sure he could win a national championship. And he said something about how can you be a power if you haven't won a championship in over 30 years. He actually said really good things about Richt, The University of Georgia, and how nice the campus was. The callers didn't call in because the guy didn't say anything wrong. When he hung up, the dillweed on 92.9 started the whole " well, what he said was Georgia will never win a championship".



That's why I said "pretty much". He is not going to throw Richt and UGA completely under the bus since he is national and needs to get interviews from coaches and listeners from other schools other than Auburn and bama.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 1, 2014)

riprap said:


> I got a treat today and he was on 92.9 the game. He pretty much said UGA will never win a NC under Richt and that the fan base was fine with that as long as we are good but not great every year. The afternoon show played the clip and was ready to receive calls. Nobody called in to defend.



true story


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 1, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good.  I can't imagine why anyone would feel compelled to take time out of their day to call up and "defend" their team against anything that butt muffin says.  Anyone who does feel that need is as stupid as Finebaum.



that's your opinion, it's not a fact. he's a bama guy per se. and I can tell you he doesn't suck bama's thumb on that program. they cover everyone and everything and he even brings in a big ten guy to give his perspective on the conference. I've found all the shows to be good, I even like watching Gene Chizik's analysis. he may not've been a good coach after the AU championship but his analysis is very insightful and it's clear he knows a lot about football.

what's not to like about a 3 hour broadcast about sec football. You're wrong if you think Finebaum doesn't know the history and the specs on all the team. He's sharp.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 1, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> that's your opinion, it's not a fact. he's a bama guy per se. and I can tell you he doesn't suck bama's thumb on that program. they cover everyone and everything and he even brings in a big ten guy to give his perspective on the conference. I've found all the shows to be good, I even like watching Gene Chizik's analysis. he may not've been a good coach after the AU championship but his analysis is very insightful and it's clear he knows a lot about football.
> 
> what's not to like about a 3 hour broadcast about sec football. You're wrong if you think Finebaum doesn't know the history and the specs on all the team. He's sharp.



Well those last two words are your opinion.  They are definitely not fact.

You admitted that you are a newcomer to Finebaum.  Dig up some of his radio broadcasts from the last few years and see if what we are saying is just opinion.  Dude has made a living tricking stupid people who don't even know each other into screaming at each other over the phone.  He's a deuche bag.  And I'll never know if the other stuff you're saying is accurate or not because I would rather do pretty much anything than watch Paul Finebaum.


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> that's your opinion, it's not a fact. he's a bama guy per se. and I can tell you he doesn't suck bama's thumb on that program. they cover everyone and everything and he even brings in a big ten guy to give his perspective on the conference. I've found all the shows to be good, I even like watching Gene Chizik's analysis. he may not've been a good coach after the AU championship but his analysis is very insightful and it's clear he knows a lot about football.
> 
> what's not to like about a 3 hour broadcast about sec football. You're wrong if you think Finebaum doesn't know the history and the specs on all the team. He's sharp.


He may be sharp, but letting that back and forth go on his show has given him a bad rap. The few minutes I listened to his show when the sec network launched was all I needed to hear. I went back to mickey mouse clubhouse with the kids.

I did agree with everything he said about UGA.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 1, 2014)

I caught his interview with Hugh Freeze this afternoon. Interesting.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 2, 2014)

Do you watch Jerry Springer too?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 2, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Do you watch Jerry Springer too?



Jerry Springer is really informative.  He's sharp.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Jerry Springer is really informative.  He's sharp.


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 2, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Jerry Springer is really informative.  He's sharp.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 3, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


>





Browning Slayer said:


>





Rebel Yell said:


> Jerry Springer is really informative.  He's sharp.





greene_dawg said:


> Do you watch Jerry Springer too?



That's reaching!!!
Surely someone can do better than that?
If that's funny you need to get a job as a comedian at an Indian hookah lounge.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 4, 2014)

I didn't watch Finebaum yesterday, instead I tuned into Kornhouser and Cowbird!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Jerry Springer is really informative.  He's sharp.



And teh wimmen on teh show are hawt. 


T


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2014)

Paul had a Alabama fan call in last week that said he laid in bed for 2 days after they lost to Auburn last year.....Bet he lays in bed for a week this week.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 6, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Paul had a Alabama fan call in last week that said he laid in bed for 2 days after they lost to Auburn last year.....Bet he lays in bed for a week this week.



Bet he did more than "lay" in the bed Saturday.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 6, 2014)

The Finebaum show should be entertaining today


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> The Finebaum show should be entertaining today



Colon Cowbird said the dynasty was over.
Phyllis from Mulga Al. gave him the business!!!
Phone lines went down they had so many calls tryin to come in.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I streamed  some of it on my phone and fell over laughing at that call with phyllis


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I streamed  some of it on my phone and fell over laughing at that call with phyllis



Yea it was pretty funny!!!
That girl loves her some Nick Saben.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 6, 2014)

For those who missed the call from Phyllis, it's on YouTube.  It is typical Finebaum Show material.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 9, 2014)

Yesterday Paul said he didn't know which fan base was in worse meltdown mode.....Florida or Alabama.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 9, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yea it was pretty funny!!!
> That girl loves her some Nick Saben.



Well worth the price of admission.


----------

